
ResourceD – Toolkit for helping DevOps to write automation tools - didip
Hi all,<p>ResourceD is a pair of agent-master daemons that can help you write automation tools. They are written in Go.<p>There are several events in the past that inspire me to write these:<p>* Writing SSH based checks is annoying, HTTP checks are a lot quicker to write and there are plenty of tooling around HTTP.<p>* I want an agent that automatically take care of things based on conditions similar to Monit. But Monit DSL is somewhat limited, I want something more flexible.<p>* Nagios NRPE starts to show problems beyond 10k checks. I want something that can perform much higher # of checks (100k range) and backward compatible to Nagios Plugins. Caveat: ResourceD feature for alerting is not quite finished yet (almost there).<p>* I want a fast server facts database with easy-to-remember query DSL.<p>* I want to be able to export all sorts of server information to any graphing tools.<p>I hope folks here find this toolkit useful for day-to-day DevOps work.<p>URL: [resourced.io](http:&#x2F;&#x2F;resourced.io&#x2F;)<p>Agent: v2.0.3<p>Master: v3.0.0
======
ahazred8ta
link ---> [http://resourced.io/](http://resourced.io/)

